# Analogwert in °C umrechnen



## ch.m (4 März 2011)

Hallo,

Dieses Thema hat eigentlich nicht direkt etwas mit SPS zu tun, deswegen schreib ich es mal hier in Elektronik rein.

Ich möchte mit einem Temperaturfühler (Temperaturabhängiger Widerstand) die Raumtemperatur mithilfe eines Mikrocontrollers messen und auf einem LC-Display anzeigen.

Das ganze drumherum klappt auch schon ganz gut, nur mit der berechnung von der Temperatur komme ich überhaupt nicht klar.

Der Messbereich soll von 0 bis 50 Grad Celsius reichen.

Bei 0 °C bekommt mein µC einen Wert von 564
Bei 25 °C = 512
Bei 50 °C = 460

Alles was der Sensor darunter über darüber liefert wird als "nicht messbar" ausgegeben.

Ich stehe wirklich auf der Leitung, weiß nicht wie ich das berechnen könnte damit es passt, vor allem weil ich einen fallenden Zahlenwert bei steigender Temperatur bekomme....

Mit einer S7 300 hab ich sowas ähnliches schon gemacht (Drucksensor eingelesen und ausgewertet) aber da gibt es ja extra einen SCALE Baustein für....

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen könnt.

(Daß der Fühler keine lineare Kennlinie besitzt nehme ich in kauf, auf die Genauigkeit kommts mir nicht an.)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## marlob (4 März 2011)

Wenn du das bei einer S7 schon gemacht hast, dann gehe doch mal in die Hilfe des Scale-Bausteines. Dort steht die Formel zur Umrechnung. Die musst du dann in deinen MC programmieren.


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2011)

ch.m schrieb:


> Der Messbereich soll von 0 bis 50 Grad Celsius reichen.
> 
> Bei 0 °C bekommt mein µC einen Wert von 564
> Bei 25 °C = 512
> Bei 50 °C = 460



Geradengleichung siehe hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=96629&postcount=5

Frank


----------



## marlob (4 März 2011)

Hier ein Beispielcode in AWL wo man drauf aufbauen kann
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19238&highlight=skalieren+formel


----------



## ch.m (4 März 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die Beispiele, werde das ganze am Wochenende nochmal genauer anschauen und versuchen ob ich die Formel so umbauen kann daß es funktioniert.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

